# New type of cube on mefferts called GEAR CUBE



## lorki3 (May 13, 2010)

He everyone on mefferts is a new puzzle called thw gear cube I don't really now what type of cube it is but I thought I just make a thread about it because I couldn't find anything about it.
Hope you guys now anything about it.

Lorki3


----------



## LewisJ (May 13, 2010)

Originally made by Oskar Van Deventer. Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDVb9NExsA8


----------



## lorki3 (May 13, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> Originally made by Oskar Van Deventer. Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDVb9NExsA8



I now its made by Oskar van Deventer its in the discription on mefferts.com
But I couldn't find a thread about the mass produced one on mefferts so I made on but cool video


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 13, 2010)

It's original cube called caution cube, because Oscar scratched his hand when try to play it.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 13, 2010)

Also dont get mix from this one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf2OnAKUuZg
it's a completly different puzzle ^__^


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 13, 2010)

I have one on order - Oskar's puzzles are wonderful - 1x2x13 is exceptionally so


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 22, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> I have one on order - Oskar's puzzles are wonderful - 1x2x13 is exceptionally so



Gear cube arrived this morning - exceeds my high expectations - amazing!

I solved it twice in the first hour: by accident! Closest thing to a LeMarchand's puzzle I have


----------



## Portponky (May 22, 2010)

I recieved one too. The way it moves is really cool and it is liable to pinch your fingers. It doesn't have many states and it's really pretty easy (I wrote a solution here) but it's fun. It's probably a good thing to scare non-cuber with.


----------



## Laura O (May 22, 2010)

I received mine a few days. Nice cube and good quality.

It's quite easy to solve it, but dangerous.


----------



## Ton (May 27, 2010)

I can not find any puzzle challenge, do I miss something? I scrambled the gear cube several times, and put it back in just a few moves??? From the way it moves it is a repeatable pattern, my best guess it is solvable by a "fewest moves". So the challenge at best is fm else it is not much of a challenge...So no method needed for this one.


----------



## TomZ (May 27, 2010)

Yes, the Gear Cube is rather trivial to solve. Disregarding the gear orientation (which is really easy to solve just by twisting one face until they're aligned), there are only 6144 positions.


----------



## robinkwant (May 27, 2010)

i received mine a couple of days ago
it is indeed a very easy puzzle the turning of the edges doesn't add anything to the puzzle 
it is basically an antislice 3x3


----------



## Blake4512 (May 27, 2010)

Looks Awesome!


----------



## Ton (May 27, 2010)

TomZ said:


> Yes, the Gear Cube is rather trivial to solve. Disregarding the gear orientation (which is really easy to solve just by twisting one face until they're aligned), there are only 6144 positions.



Well I did not calculate , but form moving it and looking at it for a while I could not find a way to get a decent scramble....so I assumed I could solve it without any method, other than place the corners first.


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 28, 2010)

Ton said:


> I can not find any puzzle challenge


That's because you're an intelligent man Ton -- it took me about 24hrs to work out a method  (although I managed to solve it accidentally many times!)

I was also quite distracted, keeping a lookout for the Cenobites


----------



## Portponky (May 28, 2010)

Ton said:


> Well I did not calculate , but form moving it and looking at it for a while I could not find a way to get a decent scramble....so I assumed I could solve it without any method, other than place the corners first.



If you do the corners first it really is easy. The three centre slices are independent after that and you can either solve them by continual rotation or with a simple B R2 B' flip. If you try to make it a cube first then you may find it more difficult.


----------



## Ton (May 28, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > I can not find any puzzle challenge
> ...



Not really ,I used my lookahead and I can remember 10 moves I do , 
than I notice:
- I could not scramble the corners (the are only a few moves away) without losing track of them.. 
- Then I check how the edges can be scrambled , which is also only few possible moves
So only make it square take some rotations 

This is the normal way I look at new puzzles, after that I look what kind of method I can use to solve it.

But the real trick is looking after your fingers


----------



## Zubon (May 28, 2010)

I was really thinking about buying this puzzle. But hearing the reviews makes me think twice. I am looking for more challenging puzzles from now on.


----------



## Ton (May 28, 2010)

Zubon said:


> I was really thinking about buying this puzzle. But hearing the reviews makes me think twice. I am looking for more challenging puzzles from now on.



It is more a collectible/art object
than a puzzle challenge , though ideal for your guest as they can be surprised to solve it ...


----------

